# Meat Grinder Reccomendation.



## carpenter (Aug 19, 2011)

Hello all,

I make about 15# of sausage a month. I just finished curing my first batch of salami. So, add that to the fold, plus other meats I'll try my hand at curing, I'm looking at 25# or so a month. When I first began I used a Kitchen Aid grinder and stuffer. After that crapped out on me I picked up an old Oster rated at 340 watts. It's sort of a toy and certainly a step up from the Kitchen Aid. On a good day with the meat and fat at the right temperature and consistency it can do up to 10# before I have to break it down and clean it out.

Ebay is full of fancy shiny grinders rated well above 1/2 H.P. at pretty cheap prices. Are these just cheap imports and not worth thinking about? I've been looking at the Lem #8 with .35 H.P. for $313.00 http://www.meatprocessingproducts.com/lem779.html. I'm also looking at the Weston #8 1/2 H.P. grinder for $360.00 http://www.meatprocessingproducts.com/080801w.htmlyone

Does anyone have experience with these grinders?

What is the difference between these and the cheaper more powerful grinders?

Does anyone have any other recommendations?

Are the two above overkill?

Thank you

Mike

Here is a picture of ten pounds of salami curing in my basement.





  








20131010_144301-1.jpg




__
carpenter


__
Oct 17, 2013


----------



## altahoe (Oct 27, 2013)

I like to make sausage too, although I do not do it as often. I bought one, and also use it to make meatballs and burgers. I did not try the models above - when I got mine, i was looking at commercial models too, but settled on this one, which from reviews and the sales people, i gathered is "almost" commercial quality - it performs very well,15# easily - and costs less.

http://www.akitchen.com/store/alfa-grinder.html

I was also considering two others,

http://www.akitchen.com/store/Uniworld-Foodservice-EquipmentTC-12E.html

and one by "Omcan":

http://www.akitchen.com/store/meatminc1.html

which seem very nice - i just do not make enough though to spend the extra few hundred dollars on the commercial ones. My opinion is that for home use, the commercial models are nice if you are very serious and ok with spending the money. I went through the same questions though when i ordered mine. Am happy with it though...

- Al


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

I respect everyone's opinion here. When it comes to manual grinders, there's only two to recommend:

*PORKERT* from Czechoslovakia (you can still get these at ebay)
*CHOP RITE* from America.
Nothing else will do as far as manual grinders are concerned...when you want to do 5# or so on occasion. You can click on Chop Rite to go to their website. 8)


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

And I think that parts are interchangeable from Chop Rite to Porkert and vice versa. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------

